
Cell signal puts Cohen outside Prague around time of purported Russian meeting - jbegley
https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/investigations/article219016820.html
======
ReptileMan
No. It puts his cellphone outside of Prague. Not him. And fooling HLR is easy

~~~
onetimemanytime
so you suggest a well thought conspiracy years in the making?

